# Arturo Fuente Rothschild Cigar Review - AF, what happened?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've smoked a number of A Fuente's, and have had a great experience each and every time. After smoking the Rothschild, I guess the moral of the sto...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Rothschild Cigar Review - AF, what happened?


----------

